# Hyside Mini Me Demo Sale



## Riverboat Works

Hyside Mini Me demos used less than 2 hours in the Teva Games and FIBARK R-2 race. Retail $2395 now only $1995, only 3 left. These come with new boat warranty. Check out our 10th Anniversary Sale and get free swag. Click Here for details.


----------

